# Reedy Neo One Motors



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Does anyone know how many turns each one is?

I am patricularly interested in the one star.


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

LRP doesn't go by the turn count like Novak does. They give info on what it would be equal to if it were a brushed motor.

1 star = 13 turn
2 star = 11 turn
3 star = 9 turn
4 star = 7 turn
5 star = 5 turn

I don't know if that will help you but that is what the specs are based on for the LRP.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Not really, I was wanting to compare them to the Novaks. 

I have heard rumors that the original Neo One (3 star?) is a 6.5 turn.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea im pretty sure that on tower thy say the 5 star is 3.5 turn but ill check on it


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMAC8&P=7
no iwas wrong, the esc can handle 3.5 turn brushless, althought i found the four star was 7t


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

*Here is Burito from LRP....*



patcollins said:


> Does anyone know how many turns each one is?
> 
> I am patricularly interested in the one star.


.....Just wanted to shed some light into the LRP Star rating, since this is no longer a secret...

1-Star = 8.5t
2-Star = 7.5t
3-Star = 6.5t
4-Star = 5.5t

R/C Tech


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I just checked my Reedy Neo-one (original 6.5 turn) with an ohmmeter and discovered that it DOESN'T have a temperature sensor in it. Assuming that the new ones don't either, this would explain why I've seen Reedy motors with temperatures above 200° without shutdowns. (It might also explain why I've seen several of them explode their rotors. ) Has anybody else checked their new "star series" motors to see if they have a thermistor connected between pins 1 & 5?


----------

